# Rats....



## ripjack13 (Nov 18, 2019)

So I have been working on this marblewood bowl for a little while now. Design change from the original roughed out blank. I had it drying for about a year. Decided to make it differently.
Came out really good. Till I tried turning off the bottom where it was chucked in. I got a catch and it flew into the ceiling and landed on the floor in pieces.
Win some, lose some....

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## Steve in VA (Nov 18, 2019)

Man, sorry to hear that especially after waiting a year.

Any chance to make a small plate for keys, pocket change, or just have in the shop? Beautiful wood!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb (Nov 18, 2019)

Dang that woulda been nice. Whelp turn a lid for it and you have a new yarn bowl.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 18, 2019)

Ohhhh that really SUCKS!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 18, 2019)

Ouch. bummer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 18, 2019)

That's too bad, Marck. My first 2 years were like that. Win one or two, then lose one. It happens....... At least your shoes are stylish........ Better than those Florida boys with their flip flops, or maybe thongs?? Oh, that's something I don't need to think of.... .. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Patrude (Nov 18, 2019)

That would have me pacing the shop and not in a good way. Probably end up outdoors for a little steam release. Tough break my friend, we've all been there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 18, 2019)

That really sucks Marc!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Nov 18, 2019)

Marc, so sad, it was a beautiful piece. Show us what it transforms into!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 18, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> Show us what it transforms into



The bottom is still thick, so maybe some pen blanks. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 18, 2019)

HATE that! I had a similar thing happen on a Black Cherry bowl I was making -- I was thoroughly bumbed! Sorry to hear of your travail! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 18, 2019)

Feeling your pain clear out in Washington. Dang it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 19, 2019)

I think if you find the right art gallery and come up with catchy name it would be worth a fortune.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kweinert (Nov 19, 2019)

Well, since it's apart and it's not supposed to be . . . Duct Tape!

Just glad that the only injury was to the bowl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 19, 2019)

What's a catch??

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Maverick (Nov 19, 2019)

Ugh, that sucks. Glad you were not hurt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 19, 2019)

What were you using to hold it while you were turning off the bottom? .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## trc65 (Nov 19, 2019)

I was thinking a little black epoxy surrounding all the pieces, stick it back together, a little sanding and no one will ever know. It is marblewood after all!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 19, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> What were you using to hold it while you were turning off the bottom? .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 19, 2019)

trc65 said:


> I was thinking a little black epoxy surrounding all the pieces, stick it back together, a little sanding and no one will ever know. It is marblewood after all!



Too many pieces missing....


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 19, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 174279


I ain't gonna comment ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 19, 2019)

Need to use tailstock with cole jaws... every time!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 19, 2019)

Spinartist said:


> Need to use tailstock with cole jaws... every time!



I did. I took it off to finish the center. Then....pow!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 19, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I ain't gonna comment ............ Jerry (in Tucson)



It's all I got. Beggars cant be choosey.


----------



## TXMoon (Nov 19, 2019)

Oh no!!! Man that bites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 19, 2019)

Marck, how small was the nub before you removed the tail stock? I've found that I can take them down to about 1/8" before I feel it's unsafe, but 99% of the time I remove my tail stock when I reach 5/8", then use the good stuff. 
PM me. ...... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Mike Mills (Nov 19, 2019)

That's a bummer.
I do like others and turn the nub down to about 1/8 - 1/4 depending on the soundness of the wood.
A few seconds with a flush cut razor saw and the nub is gone.
If I ever get around to it I will make a donut chuck; allows full access to the base for sanding and finishing and pretty much impossible to orbit the work.


----------



## Karda (Dec 4, 2019)

i know how you feel I ruin most of mine on the tenon removal. I went to recesses but now I have a hard time with the bottom being to thick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 11, 2019)

This is why the front left corner of my shop is refered to as the corner of shame. It is where items are "gently" directed towards when things go south. At some point they are collected and either repurposed or unceremoniously burned in the burn pile. Sorry man that was a nice piece.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

